
RetroPie 4.6 released with Raspberry Pi 4 support - tosh
https://retropie.org.uk/2020/04/retropie-4-6-released-with-raspberry-pi-4-support/
======
FlagsAreFun
Does anybody have an idea how this compares to running RetroArch on an NVIDIA
Shield (2017)?

~~~
azca
Looking for an answer to this as well!

~~~
wronglebowski
It all comes down to the software. While the Shield has CUDA and a “real”
Maxwell GPU it’s much older than the Pi4. However having said that the Pi4 GPU
is completely new and developed specifically for their board. Rasbian uses a
new rendering engine and all, with potentially a little more compute headroom.

As of right now they are at parity in my experience, both can do Dreamcast and
prior except N64. Which both struggle with, but I’d say the Pi4 has a better
chance of catching up. They both do PSP poorly as well. PS2 and beyond is
simply not possible on this tier of hardware.

------
2OEH8eoCRo0
Going to have to give this a go. Every generation I try to run Mechwarrior 2
in DosBox and it always falls short. It's not the RetroPie folks fault of
course- i'm asking a lot of such low spec hardware.

